# Wipe-Out anyone?



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Anyone using this stuff? I've always used Hoppes and another brand of foaming bore cleaner which I thought was working well. I saw some Wipe-Out the other day, so I figured I would give it a try. I've been letting it sit in the barrel of my 25-06 for 10-12 hours at a time and I'm still getting blue/purple on my patches. I've probably let it sit in my barrel 10 times now, and am still getting a lot of blue. I'm halfway tempted to use another cleaner to see if I still get blue with it. I have some Tipton cleaner that smells very very strong of ammonia that I could try. Is my barrel just copper fouled like crazy?


----------



## jkolson (Mar 22, 2006)

Never tried either one of those but I do like Sweet's 7.62. Don't leave it in longer than 15 minutes, better than waiting 10-12 hours and it works great!!

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/643582/sweets-762-bore-cleaning-solvent-200-ml-liquid


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I use it all the time. If it is an older gun or has a rough bore what you are describing is normal and keep at it. There may be many layers of copper and carbon over the top of one another. One other possible source is if you are brushing at all it can dissolve the brush or jag giving you a false blue from the brush or jag.

Also I would recommend against mixing cleaners with wipe out. Wipe out will not cause corrosion but if you mix it with other cleaners like hoppes or something else it can.

I use wipe out when I have time over a couple days. If not sweets or cr10.

When I get done with wipe out or any other copper solvent I thoroughly flush the barrel with a carb cleaner or other barrel blaster product then dry thoroughly and then oil.

The first time I switched to wipe out it took forever. But since then it takes only two or three treatments and not nearly as long.

It really is the best foaming cleaner I have found and they do make an accelerator for it too.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Looks like I asked too early. I'm not getting any blue anymore. I did buy some of the accelerator Wednesday and starting using it yesterday. A couple 4-5 hours soaks and I'm not getting any copper out anymore. Darn thing must have been copper fouled pretty good, but its good to know its clean again. Now I know what to expect. I know my accuracy had gotten worse, so hopefully this helps and I get my accuracy back after a few fouling shots.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

ac
I started using it about 4 years ago. The stuff is AWESOME. I took a gun that shot pretty well and made SURE the barrel was spotless. Then shot some Wipeout in it and let it soak overnight. The crap I pulled out of it was no less than unbelievable. The rifle shot about 1" before the treatment - it now shoots back in the 3/4-1/2" range. I am a firm believer. I use it on ALL my rifles now.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Good to hear. It would be great to get back down to the 1/2"-3/4" that I used to get.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

You will be amazed, my friend!!!


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

i wonder what kind of damage the harsh cleaners do to bbls and chambers? I guess i just shot till accuracy falls off when it does run a patch with hoppes a nylon brush than a dry patch. maybe i am missing out on some thing though to? after seeing what some bbl makers think of over cleaning and break in they are liking it for buisness.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

That's the good thing about wipe out. It's not ammonia and it won't corrode and you don't have to brush to use it, only push a patch through to push it out after soaking and a couple more to dry and oil after. No harsh scrubbing.

I have purchased three rifles now dirt cheap that we're supposedly shot out and after several days of treating and getting gobs of crud out they were shooters again.


----------



## spitfire_er (Jan 23, 2010)

I've used it for at least three years now. I use it on all my rifles including my target and F-class rifles. If you have never used it, you will get dirty patches out for a few sessions depending on how bad your barrel is. You can leave it in over night and they say 24 hours, but I have forgotten about it for a couple days and it still cleans out fine.

I try not to brush my premium barrels and especailly my target rifles, but if I am in a rush, I will run a brush through my hunting rifles with some butches, patch it out, then use Wipe-Out and let them sit at least overnight. I have rarely needed to do a second bout with wipe-out on my barrels that I use it on a regular basis. Most of my barrels are premium Stainless, Hart, Rock Creek, Krieger, etc so they are quite a bit "smoother" on the inside and clean out easier so keep that in mind. Most factory barrels I've looked at with a bore scope usually are not very smooth and have many many places for copper to hide and makes it more difficult to get out even with brushing. That's where Wipe-Out I believe excels with factory barrels.

Most cleaners out there are not made to sit in your barrel, so even when the are working, they only have so much time to work. The other nice thing is that it won't wreck you stock finish if you happen to get a little on it. It also leaves a protective layer inside the barrel that will help prevent rust. I have a couple Chrome Molley barrels that have been sitting in my basement for over a year with this stuff in it and they still look as good as new.

I'm a believer and wish more places around here would carry it. I have to order mine whenever I need it.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

I used to use foam's mainly gun slick foam, they work well for normal shooting, but they are not strong enough for heavy lead\copper deposits, or where you have layers of one over the other. The reason I stopped using foams is that every now and then the straw will not be tight against the lands and foam will come back and fill the entire action that then must be cleaned. Really though all the foam does is make sure the solvent gets distributed against the walls of the barrel, if you soak a patch in solvent and run it down the barrel you are accomplishing the same thing. Now I pretty much use Hoppe's for day to day cleaning, it doesn't smell strong\bad, and if I get heavy deposits I will break out the really strong stuff.


----------



## spitfire_er (Jan 23, 2010)

specialpatrolgroup said:


> The reason I stopped using foams is that every now and then the straw will not be tight against the lands and foam will come back and fill the entire action that then must be cleaned.


I always plug the chamber end with a piece of cotton cloth and squirt in in the muzzle end. Works extremely well for me.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

spitfire_er said:


> specialpatrolgroup said:
> 
> 
> > The reason I stopped using foams is that every now and then the straw will not be tight against the lands and foam will come back and fill the entire action that then must be cleaned.
> ...


I went to wrapping the tube with tape for a tighter chamber fit. Also with wipe out I never liked their applicator set up but found you could switch it out with some of the other foaming bore cleaner tops that worked better.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I get a big straw from McDonalds - works perfect.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Finally got out yesterday to shoot the rifle that I used this on. FIrst three shots out of the clean barrel were a bit less than a half inch group. Group was a half inch right of where I wanted it so I adjusted two clicks left and took two more shots. If I wouldn't have adjusted the scope and had shot the two shots into the three shot group it woulda still been a half inch group. Sure is nice to have that accuracy back.


----------

